# Fry Reglet



## Final touch drywall (Mar 30, 2010)

Anyone with any experience with these trims & reveals..??
I appreciate any feedback.....
http://www.fryreglet.com/details-reveals.htm


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

those are all steel......

Sorry, no experience with those.


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

I've done a bit, chop saw is a must if you're doing the heavy duty stuff.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Yes I will 2nd the chopsaw with a fine tooth blade. Some may call it overkill but we will use laser while hanging the rock and Fry. Most times Fry is specd they want it PERFECT. The stuff is very pricy,talk with the Arc and see if you can offer a more cost effective approach with a less expensive material. Same look for alot less


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

****


----------



## Final touch drywall (Mar 30, 2010)

chris said:


> Yes I will 2nd the chopsaw with a fine tooth blade. Some may call it overkill but we will use laser while hanging the rock and Fry. Most times Fry is specd they want it PERFECT. The stuff is very pricy,talk with the Arc and see if you can offer a more cost effective approach with a less expensive material. Same look for alot less


Doesn't look like I will have a choice,its what the arc specified. Pricing will be done accordingly:yes:....Price is not an object..5/8 rock,glue.2 coats skim & no trim anywhere.
We have some samples being sent to us.

Did you screw or nail it up??


----------



## Forced (Mar 19, 2012)

chris said:


> Yes I will 2nd the chopsaw with a fine tooth blade. Some may call it overkill but we will use laser while hanging the rock and Fry. Most times Fry is specd they want it PERFECT. The stuff is very pricy,talk with the Arc and see if you can offer a more cost effective approach with a less expensive material. Same look for alot less


taped and finished a ton of reglet to level five specs in high end homes the GC demanded perfect!... its a ton of work! A laser for the boarding sounds nice if the framing is also done laser...lol Cause if anything is out, your skimming walls c..:gunsmilierner to corner... The GC I had would put a 10 foot level on the walls and demanded no gaps....from top reglet to bottom reglet on a 10' high wall as well as side to side.... north south and east to west... reglets all around.. every freaking wall and cieling.... crazy money :gunsmilie:


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Forced said:


> taped and finished a ton of reglet to level five specs in high end homes the GC demanded perfect!... its a ton of work! A laser for the boarding sounds nice if the framing is also done laser...lol Cause if anything is out, your skimming walls c..:gunsmilierner to corner... The GC I had would put a 10 foot level on the walls and demanded no gaps....from top reglet to bottom reglet on a 10' high wall as well as side to side.... north south and east to west... reglets all around.. every freaking wall and cieling.... crazy money :gunsmilie:


I can imagine the time that took on a high end/high sheet count home!


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Final touch drywall said:


> Doesn't look like I will have a choice,its what the arc specified. Pricing will be done accordingly:yes:....Price is not an object..5/8 rock,glue.2 coats skim & no trim anywhere.
> We have some samples being sent to us.
> 
> Did you screw or nail it up??


 We screwed it.but the holes in flange for screws are a lil too big and the screw popped thru on alot of it. Make your own holes in fry to attach or use stapels 1 1/4" crown. Just make sure its all good before you fill it full of stapels:yes:


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

Just a reminder--usually when we use Fry Reglet you have to order the box of it so if you only need 35 pieces you,ll be ordering more than you need-- of course I,m talking about how my suppliers deal with it-- nice stuff tho-- do a lot when we use Diamond veneer.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

some pics of some fry we installed at college this Winter. Not the best pics to see up close


----------



## fenez (Nov 30, 2009)

Ftd.. Years back when I was in the union we used a product that was basically the same stuff, it was called pit con bead.. The company that made it was pit con.


----------



## Forced (Mar 19, 2012)

fr8train said:


> I can imagine the time that took on a high end/high sheet count home!


 
I really wish I had pictures.... some walls were skim coated 7+ times ( all hourly of course)....due to poor framing and the demand for us to get it perfect... the good news is the painters love us :thumbsup: and have recommended us to everyone (a very high end painting company)... which has led to much more work, and better money..


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

fenez said:


> Ftd.. Years back when I was in the union we used a product that was basically the same stuff, it was called pit con bead.. The company that made it was pit con.


:yes:Used some of that on a optometrist office with some of their raised panel rock-- cool job!!!!!


----------



## gam026 (Aug 14, 2011)

One of my high end builders uses this a product very similar thats made of aluminum. We use crown staples with an air gun to install them. We install alot of reveal on the bottom baseboard. When hanging the bourd i got the GC to cut blocks of wood the hight of the reveal and put them on the floor spacing them apart every so often. Then the drywall is places on the blocks, then fasten the drywall and remove the blocks. That way you have a perfect space for the reveal. A lazer is good but if the floor is off level then the reveal will be different hight depending on the floor then your spending forever cutting back the board so your reveal will fit. 

Also u take mh time instaling. It usually works out to half the job installing the bead and the other half everything else. Looks cool when its finished though.


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

The most important tip = ORDER THIS SEVERAL WEEKS PRIOR TO NEEDING THEM. - Suppliers can take up to 2 weeks getting it for you.


----------

